#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Social Media Marketing >  >  What is the effective social media strategy for a new brand?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

When we are starting a new company.Our first concern would be how do we going to reach our brand to our audience and when we think about the brand awareness then social media is our first option.Because we can reach massive amount of audience through social media.But we need proper strategy to do effective social media marketing. So Can you guys suggest me the effective social media marketing strategy for a new brand?

----------

